# Headphones help



## ilya124

Hey guys. So i finally decided to get a nice pair of headphones and was all set to get the Bose AE2's. But then I saw on amazon the Shure SRH440's. THe reviews said that they are as good if not better than the bose, but i never tried them on and have no idea. Any help? Thanks.

http://www.amazon.com/Bose-47684-Bose%C2%AEAE2-audio-headphones/dp/B00478O0JI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1323616934&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/Shure-SRH440-Professional-Studio-Headphones/dp/B002DP1FTU/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1323616959&sr=1-1


----------



## allen9600

some of these are good  all known to be good headphone brand!!

http://www.eio.com/p-29961-audio-te...nector-circumaural-precision-studiophone.aspx

http://www.eio.com/p-27956-corsair-ca-hs1na-usb-connector-circumaural-headset.aspx

http://www.eio.com/p-39711-sennheiser-hd448-35mm-63mm-connector-around-ear-stereo-headphone.aspx


----------

